# TRUCKERS NEEDED FOR ANIMAL EVACUATION



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

URGENT! REEFER UNITS NEEDED 

Gulf coast area truckers that can respond immediately. We are looking for refrigerated trucks [reefers] for Hurricane Gustav Disaster Relief animal evacuations in Louisiana. Immediate response needed. Paying Daily Rate! We need 20 units! PLEASE CROSSPOST!!!

Contact: 
Brian 318-820-9607 
David 516-492-6787 
or Alicia 516-282-6849

Muttshack Animal Rescue - Evacuation and Disaster Relief Services


----------

